# gstreamer-plugins



## qsecofr (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi,

I read that the previous post was solved by updating the ports tree. And so I did both csup all sources for RELENG_8_2 and ports-all, and portsnap.  Trying one before the other.  Both failed to build multimedia/gstreamer-plugins with approximately the same error as had been reported.  I even deleted the old distfile and re-fetched it again.


```
gmake[3]: *** [libgstaudioresample_la-speex_resampler_float.lo] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins/work/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36/gst/audioresample'
gmake[2]: *** [audioresample] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins/work/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36/gst'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins/work/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1
```
multimedia/gstreamer builds, though.  I wonder if there's some incompatible port version installed or dependency missing.  portmaster would loop in the dependencies it knows about..

Anyone else managed to resolve this issue by doing more than re-fetching current ports tree?

*edit*
I tried disabling the O2 CFLAGS option coded in the Makefile, and [CMD=]make -DNO_CCACHE -dl -dm[/CMD] tried generating some debugging info.

```
resample_sse.h: In function 'interpolate_product_double':
resample_sse.h:154: error: '__m128d' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:154: error: expected ';' before 'sum'
resample_sse.h:155: error: expected ';' before 'sum1'
resample_sse.h:156: error: expected ';' before 'sum2'
resample_sse.h:157: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code
resample_sse.h:158: error: expected ';' before 'f1'
resample_sse.h:159: error: expected ';' before 'f2'
resample_sse.h:160: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code
resample_sse.h:164: error: 'sum1' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:165: error: 'sum2' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:171: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_mul_pd'
resample_sse.h:171: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_mul_pd'
resample_sse.h:171: error: 'f1' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:172: error: 'f2' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:173: error: 'sum' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:157: warning: unused variable 'f'
Reaping losing child 0x28328be0 PID 18487
```
 directly preceded the error.  Not sure though if the errors really caused the build to fail or if they had been handled.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2012)

Do you happen to have multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-bad installed? Try removing that one first.


----------



## qsecofr (Jul 3, 2012)

Sure,  there's a handful of ports requiring it as a dependency.  

I've noticed since that several application fail to launch, among them www/firefox, net-im/pidgin, finance/gnucash, and several KDE apps misbehave in how they interact with the display.  Several lines in /var/log/messages indicate issues with dbus and consolekit.  Maybe relating back to an app failing to find libpcre.so.0.  I believed I had used the -w option with portmaster.  

Given that, I suppose I ought to re-build everything depending on devel/pcre.  Even if I thought I had done that, portmaster fails after about 303 dependencies processed.  Similarly, it fails after almost 700 dependencies when I tried the -a -f options.

The sledgehammer approach seem like overkill.  I'll do what I can to get portmaster to work its magic - eventually and one way or another.  Maybe that'll fix things up.


----------



## qsecofr (Jul 6, 2012)

Same errors.  I've got everything recompiled and no longer get dbus errors related to devel/pcre.  And multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-bad is gone now too.  Any recommended make options that might provide more insightful info?  To the untrained eye it just appears as if the compiler thinks there are syntax errors in the source.  Maybe a header file that "should" declare/define a macro expansion didn't?


----------



## CMKelley (Jul 7, 2012)

Same here.  Newly updated (8pm PDT 6 July 12) ports tree.  

last bit of output;


```
gmake -C audioresample
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins/work/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36/gst/audioresample'
  CC     libgstaudioresample_la-speex_resampler_float.lo
In file included from resample.c:137,
                 from speex_resampler_float.c:26:
resample_sse.h: In function 'inner_product_double':
resample_sse.h:102: error: '__m128d' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:102: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
resample_sse.h:102: error: for each function it appears in.)
resample_sse.h:102: error: expected ';' before 'sum'
resample_sse.h:103: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code
resample_sse.h:107: error: 'sum' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:107: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_add_pd'
resample_sse.h:107: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_add_pd'
resample_sse.h:107: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_cvtps_pd'
resample_sse.h:107: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_cvtps_pd'
resample_sse.h:114: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_add_sd'
resample_sse.h:114: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_add_sd'
resample_sse.h:114: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_unpackhi_pd'
resample_sse.h:114: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_unpackhi_pd'
resample_sse.h:115: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_store_sd'
resample_sse.h:115: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_store_sd'
resample_sse.h: In function 'interpolate_product_double':
resample_sse.h:154: error: '__m128d' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:154: error: expected ';' before 'sum'
resample_sse.h:155: error: expected ';' before 'sum1'
resample_sse.h:156: error: expected ';' before 'sum2'
resample_sse.h:157: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code
resample_sse.h:158: error: expected ';' before 'f1'
resample_sse.h:159: error: expected ';' before 'f2'
resample_sse.h:160: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code
resample_sse.h:164: error: 'sum1' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:165: error: 'sum2' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:171: warning: implicit declaration of function '_mm_mul_pd'
resample_sse.h:171: warning: nested extern declaration of '_mm_mul_pd'
resample_sse.h:171: error: 'f1' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:172: error: 'f2' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:173: error: 'sum' undeclared (first use in this function)
resample_sse.h:157: warning: unused variable 'f'
gmake[3]: *** [libgstaudioresample_la-speex_resampler_float.lo] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins/work/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36/gst/audioresample'
gmake[2]: *** [audioresample] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins/work/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36/gst'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins/work/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins.
```

uname -a;


```
FreeBSD elephant.kelleyzoo.lan 7.4-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 7.4-RELEASE-p9 #0: Fri Jun 15 10:25:37 PDT 2012     root@elephant.kelleyzoo.lan:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/elephant  i386
```


----------



## CMKelley (Jul 7, 2012)

Forgot to mention, no, I don't have multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-bad installed.


----------

